# Taille de police aléatoire dans Mac Mail



## trictis (19 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Lorsque jenvoie un mail à quelquun, on peut constater un changement aléatoire de la police, qui passe de 9 à 12 pixels sur certaines phrases. On note principalement des changements dans les phrases qui se trouvent après une phrase qui contient du texte en bold.

A noter que jutilise la font calibri, qui elle reste bien présente sur lensemble du mail.
Jai cherché partout sur une solution mais je nai rien trouvé.. si ce nest un conseil de commencer à écrire depuis la signature afin déviter tout problème. Mais bon jimagine que si cétait un bug ca aurait du être résolu depuis longtemps par Apple ? 

Quelquun aurait-il une explication ?

Bien à vous


----------



## sbouleau (3 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Moi aussi je rencontre ce problème sur Mail 4.3 sur mon mac book pro.

Quand j'envoie un email mes interlocuteurs le reçoivent en New Times Roman alors qu'il est configuré en Ludicia Grande. Je vous parle pas des signatures automatiques qui doublent en taille.

Je rencontre des problèmes avec mes clients ; ils ne comprennent pas pour quoi je signe avec une taille de police démesurée sans parlé des problèmes de police...

J'ai contacté l'assistance d'apple niv 1 et 2 et il ne savent pas - ils envoient un mail aux ingénieurs en me disant que mon problème est très isolé qu'il ne faut pas que je m'attende à une réponse. D'ailleurs il me propose de ne pas me facturer l'assistance...

Si vous avez une réponse. Please !

Sébastien


----------



## trictis (4 Août 2010)

Apparement le problème est que certaines lignes du mail envoyé sont au format "par défaut".. donc quand le client mail de l'autre coté interprète le message, il utilise la police par défaut du client lui même (souvent Times New Roman 12).
Mais c'est dingue qu'Appel ne fasse rien et dise que c'est un cas isolé, j'ai vu pas mal de plaintes sur les forums!


----------



## sbouleau (13 Août 2010)

Du coup je trouve que mail d'appel n'est pas utilisable professionnellement. Ça la fout mal auprès des clients...

Une solution les amis ????

Sébastien


----------



## imat2 (23 Septembre 2010)

Hello,

J'ai moi aussi ce problème. Ce que j'ai fait en attendant de trouver une solution, c'est m'envoyer ma signature depuis Outlook (police Calibri), puis dans Mail, copié-collé la signature, et fait 2-3 Enters avant la signature.

Ensuite, quand je rédige un mail, le curseur se met par défaut tout en haut de la fenêtre (c'est là que la police sortira en Times) alors je descend d'un cran, et le curseur devient plus grand, ce qui me confirme que je suis en fait dans ma signature et que c'est Calibri qui sera utilisée...


----------



## thoral75 (23 Novembre 2011)

j'ai trouvé la solution :

http://noware-it.zxq.net/index.php


----------



## thais781 (2 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai le meme problème avec un utilisation simple de la signature (tout en Helvetica 12)
J'ai installer Universal Mailer, mais ca ne marche pas, toujours le même pb.

Est ce que quelqu'un a une solution ?

Merci d'avance

Thais


----------



## biniouman (18 Septembre 2012)

Je suis preneur d'une solution. Je suis sous Mail 6.0 et je galère pour envoyer des mails formatés correctement. Tant queje reste sous mail ca va, mais dés que j'arrive sur outlook sous PC ce n'est pas joli joli


----------

